# Computer not recognizing ram



## coledawg (Nov 10, 2007)

This is my first post so I hope someone can help me because I'm in way over my head. My computer is a Compaq Presario sr1023wm.
It had 256 mb of ram which I removed and put in 2x1gb of ram.
However when I turn it back on the bios screen just shows 32mb in slot one. According the the HP website:
_Main Memory Two 184-pin DDR DIMM 
Maximum memory size is up to 2GB, 1GB per slot. 
HP recommends a maximum memory of 1GB, 512MB per slot. 
Supports PC2100 0r PC2700 unbuffered non-ECC _

I'm assuming that some how HP has limited the amount of ram it will read so how can I get around this and get it to use the ram I have?
Thanks


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF. Actually the limitation is part of the 845/ICH4 chipset, not from HP. Normally when installing that much ram, you need to up the ddr ref voltage in the bios up to 2.7V-2.75V, chances are with only 256Mb it was set to 2.6V and it is not enough to operate 2 X 1Gb modules. Also the memory needs to be compatible...see Crucial's website for a list of compatible modules.....http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=MS-6577


----------



## coledawg (Nov 10, 2007)

How do I up the bios voltage?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Enter the bios by taping Del or F2 during the first 30sec of the post duing boot up, once there you'll have to search the menu's to find the page that will allow you to change the ddr ref voltage, once set to 2.7V, save, and then reboot. Its possible because you have an HP (even though this is an msi mobo, HP uses a propriatary bios, and the mobo was made spesifically for HP, thus not all bios options will be available like in a retail mobo) that you may not be able to change the voltage, or you will have to put the memory defaults from auto to manual to see the choice to change the voltage.


----------



## coledawg (Nov 10, 2007)

It doesn't give me the option to change the voltage in bios. Are there any other options available to me?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

None that I can think of, (try just one 1Gb module) however since you are only running XP I would reccomened that you return the memory if you can, and get 2 X 512, which should be more compatible. XP's memory sweetspot is about 1Gb anyway. Go to the Crucial website I linked to above and use their memory advisor for guarrentied compatible memory.


----------

